# What LOTR character do you think you're most like ?



## KL70 (Aug 10, 2002)

*What LOTR character do you think you're most like, or most identify with ?*

What good or bad LOTR character/s do you seriously and / or humorously think you're most like in personality and any other terms 
(not because you're physically similar) or identify with the most 
AND WHY ? Please say why, rather than just naming a character and saying nothing else. 

Not to be confused with who your favorite LOTR character is and why. If the this has ever been discussed before, please give a link to any similar threads.


----------



## Grond (Aug 10, 2002)

I am like my name... Grond, the Hammer of the Underworld. Why, you ask? Everyone here will tell you that I never accept a wrong answer and I will constantly and repeatedly "HAMMER YOU" with facts and opinions on the works of JRRT. I couldn't have come up with a better handle than Grond, Melkor's Mallet.


----------



## GorhendadOldbuk (Aug 11, 2002)

well......ummm.....do i really i haf to type somethin....its actually pretty obvious.....i wouldn't write it if i didn't feel like the chap....


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 11, 2002)

Tempting topic!

From the books:
1/ "Silmarillion" - I feel most like Luthien. I am as stubborn as she is and I can pursue my aim till I achieve it, no matter how difficulties I have to pass over (as it usually happens). There is another striking resemblance -- the result of achieving my goal is usually "bitter", just as in Luthien's case.
2/ "LOTR" - I see myself mostly as Legolas - hungry for adventure, frank and open and compassionate and always ready to make friends even with ex-enemies or strange creatures, loyal friend, too, and at the same time I can sometimes "leave" my body and send my soul to rest and wander in unknown worlds of dreams and fantasies...


----------



## FarahSlax (Aug 18, 2002)

Radagast.... an underachiever, and proud of it, dude!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 18, 2002)

and here it comes. The topic that somehow i see on every tolkien message board i go to. I will say what i always say... i am a person of gondor. Just an average person [of gondor] trapped in the every day struggles [of the war of the rings] of life.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 19, 2002)

Maybe Lady Eowy... in love with an Aragorn and waiting for a Faramir... except I've never been clinically depressed...  

Someone sweet, naive, and light hearted... Let's do a Merry.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

For me I say it'd probably be a split between a hobbit (maybe merry) and an Elf, Maybe Elrond...one of the older Elves.
But in all of those books there is not one charactor that I think I am like....hence the split.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 19, 2002)

Well confusticated maybe one day there will be an Elf/Hobbit marriage and their children will be just right for you hey?

Anyway, for me I would have to say someone like whoeverthehellthearchivesmasterwas. You know just an average guy without a particularily important life, but I know a lot too.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 19, 2002)

Hmmm... that's a hard question for me. I have always wished to identify with an elf (particularly Arwen or Galadriel) but somehow that has never worked out. I just don't see myself as being all that wise.

I think that I'm a mix of Frodo, Sam, and, yes perhaps some elf. I always try to pursue everything as far as it can go (as long as it has a good intent) but always with a optimistic outlook and the wish to do good.


----------



## King (Aug 21, 2002)

The best lotr character is absolutely Aragorn.


I think he's best cause he is a mysterious char just a stranger and really he is a king and his history is interesting.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm probably most like Bombadil. No, I don't go around singing nonsence (or anything at all), but the fact that i'm alone, yet not alone at all times, make me a lot like him. I couldn't care less what's happenning in the outside world, i don't beleive in danger and ain't afraid of the stuff most ppl fear... i just live my own life different from everyone...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 21, 2002)

oooooooooooh we will share our feelings and fears.

I AM AFRAID OF SPIDERS!!! THEY ATTACK IN THE NIGHT. THEY HAVE BEADY EYES AND HAIRY LEGS...

Is that normal?

Hey, King, the question was who you identified with not who you liked best... though I agree. ARAGORN ARAGORN ARAGORN.


----------



## Gandalf rules (Aug 23, 2002)

I think I'm like Gandalf because of my quick temper.
And....and.....and..... I just think I am!  
Seriously,I also like to travel around just seeing where I'm needed.


Maybe I'm just saying that because he's my favorite character.


----------



## Legolas the Elf (Aug 24, 2002)

I think I'm most like Legolas, because I love adventure, and I have respect for nature. I also think that I'm close to having the same skill with a bow and arrow.
Legolas is also my favorite char.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 24, 2002)

I might still have some skill with a bow, but I can't be sure as I haven't practiced archery for over two months!  Aw well, when I get the new arrows I've been waiting for... Beware, target board!! 
So that might be Legolas, in some form.. But I also like Radagast. He seems to achieve so little, but has great powers nonetheless. Kinda like me!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 24, 2002)

Im probaly most like Pippin or Frodo!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 24, 2002)

Actually, i got in a convo exactly like this w/ a friend once. I had been reading the books and i mentioned to him that aragorn reminded me alot of him. (turns out he looks like Viggo a bit too). We discussed this and said altho he and aragorn share traits he prefers to link himself w/ another character, Sam. Then he asked me who i linked myself w/. My first response was Gollum because i had played him in a play. After thinking about it tho i came up w/ a better one. Pippin. a very caring hobbit, clumsy, and prefers not to be a leader, but will risk his life for his friends and what's right. Also, Pip and I both easily give into temptation.


----------



## Claireee (Aug 25, 2002)

spiders are pretty disturbing, but I'm more afraid of hummingbirds. Now that's strange. I don't feel as if there's a striking resemblence between me and any of the characters, but I guess I'm a split between Eowyn, for her ambition and desire to fight, Frodo, for his helplessness, and Merry, for his humor.


----------



## Legolas (Aug 25, 2002)

no,my main fear is spiders!or Orcs or black riders coming to life!


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Aug 25, 2002)

I like Gildor cause I like the High-Elves but I think I'm like Saruman. (mysterious and I like magic.)


----------



## MOwens143B (Nov 30, 2004)

I i were to chose one character i'd say from the movie legolas. I'm told if i grew my hair out i'd look like orlando bloom when he played legolas. But from the books i'd go with Sam. Sam b/c i'm faithful to friends and i am brave.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Nov 30, 2004)

I would say that I am rather like Sam, he embodies some very British qualities (almost certainly deliberately) that I believe very strongly in. He exhibits great loyalty, unconditional friendship, determination, and a resolve to resist evil at all costs. Sam battles on regardless of all odds and refuses to give in despite there being almost no hope, in fact it is Sam who sees hope in some very dark moments.

I also see some aspects of Gandalf in myself. He refuses to give in to the enemy and carries on fighting, a very British thing to do. Gandalf is someone who isn't prone to ostentatious displays and appears somewhat reserved, again qualities, with which I can identify. He also likes a good smoke and a drink!


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 30, 2004)

Ugh... how hard, and yet intriguing.

I really don't know.

In LotR... quite possibly Eowyn. She doesn't seem to know what she wants (as in loves Aragorn for what he represents rather than who he is), and seems to be thirsting for something she knows she can't have...

In the Silm... I'd like to say Finrod (even though I'm a girl  ), more for the desire for understanding and knowledge... and maybe the wanderlust and occasional "flightiness", than the "fairest" and "noblest" of the House of Finwe part...

Actually, it's probably because I'm obsessed...

Okay... Eowyn it is.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Dec 9, 2004)

Galadriel.

I'm probably nothing like her at all but i love the amount of power and wisdom she has


----------



## Halasían (Dec 10, 2004)

*Halbarad* ... or any one of the other 29 Rangers who rode south with him and the sons of Elrond.


----------



## treebeardgarden (Dec 25, 2004)

I think from the books I'm most like treebeard, takes his time, slow to anger, but you don't want to be there when it happens, and very in tune with the environment he lives in.

From the films Gimli, quite a large chap if I was chopped of at the knees not a lot of difference. Also he is persistant, stuborn and very loyal to his friends.

In reality probably a mix of the two.

Hope to all escapists


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 30, 2004)

Mrs. Maggot, of course! The farmer's wife who always seems to wind up with extra guests at the table and pets underfoot but who loves home and hearth and isn't much up to wandering!

Adventures are nice, I suppose, when one is young and resiliant, but as one grows older, home is sweeter where a good meal, a hot bath and a comfy bed are available - especially if the weather is inclement!


----------



## Witch-King (Dec 31, 2004)

I would have to say im more like Sam.


----------



## JRRTFAN09 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would have to say Faramir... ready to do something even if i dont really want to do it, likes to learn rather than fight.


----------



## Aglarband (Dec 31, 2004)

Faramir, my dad expects too much of me and I just try and do whats right. Except I don't have a dead brother, just an over acheiving sister...


----------



## Palando (Jan 15, 2005)

I think myself most like Eomer and Merry.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: What LOTR character do you think you're most like, or most identify with ?*



KL70 said:


> What good or bad LOTR character/s do you seriously and / or humorously think you're most like in personality and any other terms
> (not because you're physically similar) or identify with the most
> AND WHY ?



Hmmmm — that's a tough one...  I guess ... I know ... _Barliman Butterbur!_ We're both about the same age and disposition (at a certain level), and I think it would be great fun to manage an inn or pub in a great neighborhood!

Barley


----------



## Orome (Jan 18, 2005)

Since I am short, I think of myself as one of the hobbits. Most likely Merry or Pippin.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm most like Sam. Quiet, shy(around women), extremely loyal to my friends. I'm not chunky, though.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 23, 2005)

Bilbo. I am a hobbit who greatly enjoys his bread and cheese, a nice mug of beer and a roaring fire in my own comfortable home. I write extensively and would not be averse to leaving on adventures to save the world and meet beautiful elves and stuff.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 24, 2005)

Galadriel. I like her because very much. She is my favourite character. Very clever, sublime and vry powerful!


----------



## Meselyn (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm most like aragorn. I never give up. I follow what's right in my heart. Plus I defend anything that needs it.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 26, 2005)

I would say I'm most like Faramir. I'm never looking for the spotlight or attention, and I'll do whatever needs to be done whether I like it or not, just ask me and I'll do it (within reason, of course).


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2005)

For me it's a mix of Eowyn and Faramir (I am _sooo_ their daughter!  )

I'm like Farmir because i have a father who expects everything from me and I would do it though it sometimes isn't right and I'm like Eowyn becasue I am a fighter and am extreamly loyal.


----------



## Obi-Wan Kenobi (Jan 31, 2005)

Definatley Faramir...


----------



## eledhel11 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Who I'm like in LotR*

I'd have to say. . . SAM all the way. Jotun, I resent the chunky comment. I am shy most of the time, and never trying to steal the spotlight, but perhaps will be famous someday, like him. (Hey, I can dream, can't I?) Like him, I like the simple things in life: friends, fun, and food! I am sometimes slow on the uptake, I'll admit, but a loyal friend and very into stories and poems. (Especially LotR, obviously.) By the way, anyone who disses Sam will have me to reckon with! 

Faramir and/or Eowyn would be a close second, because they rock! Applause to all those who said them. I have a friend on the forum who is probably agreeing wholeheartedly with you right now.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2005)

Definately Frodo who is soft on the outside but hard as a warrior inside he's not my favourite character though is Gimli allways thinking about his reputation. 

Close second is Aragorn then Gimli because i'm small.


----------



## Bergil (Feb 27, 2005)

I think I am like Sam because all I do is work in my Dad's garden ,


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Feb 27, 2005)

it whoud have to be gandalf for me becouse will becouse he is funly it times and wise at onther times and i see a lot of characteriation in gandalf character that i see on my own character


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry i'm not from LOTR, but Beren: I also love a girl far beyond what I deserve, I feel I have a impossible destiny to fulfill, and I _know_ a period of suffering is before me


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Feb 28, 2005)

> What good or bad LOTR character/s do you seriously and / or humorously think you're most like in personality and any other terms (not because you're physically similar) or identify with the most AND WHY ? Please say why, rather than just naming a character and saying nothing else.


In some ways I'm very much like my avatar, Tom Bombadil.

- I enjoy singing and, when I have an audience, telling stories.
- I like to laugh and can be a bit of a tease, as can Tom. (For example, he tells the hobbits, "If you come soon you'll find breakfast on the table. If you come late you'll get grass and rain water!")
- I'm very devoted to my wife, as Tom obviously is to Goldberry.
- I'm also a bit of a homebody. I may travel a short ways on occasion, but I'm most comfortable in my own home.
- I enjoy the beauty of nature
- Although I know it is not a consideration in this thread, I also bear a strong physical resemblance to him.

Tom, however, is far more energetic than I am (or just about any other adult, for that matter). He also seems to enjoy a much more blissful existance than any of us could hope to have. That's something I'm striving for, but don't know that I'll ever achieve.


----------



## Aiglos (Feb 28, 2005)

Elrond probably.

Because I'm stubborn, strong-willed, but like to think I'm eloquent in my arguments, and hope I'm gracious and noble enough to concede when I am wrong no matter how strongly I feel...!

But I will fight...!  

I also have dark hair and am the same height as Hugo Weaving


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 16, 2005)

I think like Aragorn, always have the eyes on the prize, and never gets discouraged.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm like Tom Bombadil because nobody understands me!

But seriously, I think I am much like Elrond and Sam.

Elrond, because I am stubborn and always willing to put up a good fight for what I believe is right. Although I may not be quite as wise...

Sam, because I am a loyal friend who (almost) always puts my friends before myself.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm probably more like Merry or Pippin. 

BUT, I'd most like to be like Sam.....

Why Sam?
Because Sam most truely exemplifies the image of Christ. He lays down his own life to serve another with NO thought of his own glory.
Simple self-sacrivice, even to the point of giving Frodo his own food & water; even to where, when he can't bare Frodo's burden for him, he bares frodo and his burden instead.
As Sam puts it in his own mind, 'Never in his heart had hope died, but now he realized that they had only the provisions to bring them to the mountain & not back. But as hope died in Sam's heart, it was hardened to resolve to accomplish the task at hand. "If that was the job I set out to do, to die at The Cracks of Doom with Mr. Frodo, then I'll do it. If there's a road back, it leads past the Mountain." (paraphrase, Chapter 3, Book 6) 

This is what I strive for in my life, even if I feebely fall short at times.
Thank God for the sacrivice of Jesus, who did not fall short......


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2007)

If I can be like a character from the Sil instead, I'd be Morwen; though I have been a bit luckier with my children (so far!). Maybe the closest I get in LotR is Mrs Maggott.


----------



## Curufin (May 14, 2008)

I'm not really like much of anyone in LotR, I think that's why I don't like it as much as _The Silmarillion_. I don't really even have a favorite character in LotR...

But I really relate to Fëanor. I know how horrible this is, but I do. I'm passionate and fiery to a fault, stubborn, will hold grudges for ages, hate admitting I'm wrong, and can see myself getting so worked up and out of control that I do horrible things. Put me in Fëanor's position, and I'm reasonably sure I would have reacted in almost exactly the same way. When I read the Silm, I could understand exactly where he was coming from.

Fear me.


----------



## Eamon (May 15, 2008)

I don't really know. Probably Boromir.


----------



## barnaveldt (Jul 11, 2008)

Radagast. I like birds.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 11, 2008)

Diane (my precious) would say _Morgoth;_ my Mom would say _Beren_; I would say_ Illuin_. At a time in the distant past in the Northeast of Middle-Earth, I was the light of the party. But the frantic pace and rat race...... “_The Shadow of New York_” has knocked down the mighty lamp and brought about his ruin; and so his light has ended.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 13, 2008)

Tom Bombadil! I care much more deeply about the well being of my forests than the ways of men, so long as they don't threaten them. I skip through the forest and sing and love honeycomb


----------

